# Bild verkleinern mit Proportionen beibehalten?



## Alex1987 (17. November 2007)

Hallo,

hab vollgendes Problem

ich möchte ein normales Bild (gemacht mit einer digi cam (pixel zB 1500x2000) in eine kleinere Pixelform (300x300) bekommen trotzdem die Proportionen beibehalten

also es muss ein Rechteck werden trotzdem sollte das Bild nicht verzerrt werden
jemand ne Ahnung wie das gehen könnte oder ist es überhaupt möglich?

ach und ich benutze photoshop cs3

Vielen Dank in Vorraus

mfg alex


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2007)

Hai,

wenn du die Bildgröße von 1500x2000 auf 300x300 änderst wird das Bild verzerrt. Du machst ja aus einem Rechteck ein Quadrat.

Stellt sich die Frage ob sich diese Verzerrung bei deinem Motiv störend auswirkt ? Ausprobieren.

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre die Bildproportionen beizubehalten und entsprechend am rand etwas wegzuschneiden. (Auswahl Rechteck -  feste Grösse)

Ciao Stefan


----------

